# Odd HM Slaves?



## Eta Carinae (Apr 18, 2011)

So as I was playing my Platinum today I realized that of all my Pokemon, my _Groudon_ knew Cut, Rock Smash, and Strength, and my _Kyogre_ knew Surf and Waterfall (as well as Dive on Emerald before I migrated it).  So I'll pose the question, are their any Pokemon besides the classic Bibarel, Linoone, etc. that you use for HMs?

Also ironically enough, according to some guide I read at one point, the best R/S/E HM slaves to use are technically Tropius and Sharpedo.  Tropius for Flash, Fly, Rock Smash, and Cut, and Sharpedo for Surf, Dive, Waterfall, and Strength.  I used both of these Pokemon on my team in Emerald, and I'm relatively sure that the only HM they knew was my Tropius's Fly.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 18, 2011)

I never really use HM slaves much.  I just teach the HM moves to Pokémon on my regular team, erasing the really crappy ones (Cut, Flash, Rock Smash, Whirlpool) as soon as I get the chance and usually keeping the rest around for the whole game (especially Surf and Fly.)

I think I did have a Mew with Surf, Strength, Fly, and something else (either another HM move, Transform, Psychic... can't remember which) all the way back in the R/B/Y days, though.  It was Gamesharked, since nobody knew about the "Mew trick" back then and I was never able to get to any of the giveaway events, but still.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Apr 18, 2011)

I used my Giratina as an HM slave in my most recent playthrough of Platinum.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 18, 2011)

Bibarel!

Although my friend used to use a shiny geodude.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 18, 2011)

Wingull/Pelipper are good. They can learn Surf and Fly, and those (in my experience) are the most frequently used ones, so it's nice to have those all on one Pokémon.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 18, 2011)

Right now I'm using Carracosta as my HM slave: Surf, Waterfall, Dive, and Strength.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Apr 18, 2011)

blazheirio889 said:


> Right now I'm using Carracosta as my HM slave: Surf, Waterfall, Dive, and Strength.


My friend is doing this as well.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 18, 2011)

G-G-G-G-GOLURK





Knows fly, rock smash & strength. Pretty chill.


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 18, 2011)

My Venusaur knows Cut and Flash. I'm an evil person.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 18, 2011)

Bombsii said:


> G-G-G-G-GOLURK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am disgusted that such an awesome Pokemon would be used for such a meager task (on that note, I actually need to _catch_ a Golurk :/ )

Just realized that on that aforementioned Platinum game my Infernape knows Rock Climb.  I feel like SomeGuy now.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 18, 2011)

Azumarill? Does that count?


----------



## spaekle (Apr 18, 2011)

Swanna is my HM slave in Black version. For Fly, Surf, and Dive anyway!


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ampharos said:


> I am disgusted that such an awesome Pokemon would be used for such a meager task (on that note, I actually need to _catch_ a Golurk :/ )
> 
> Just realized that on that aforementioned Platinum game my Infernape knows Rock Climb.  I feel like SomeGuy now.


To be fair Golurk is probably the coolest Fly slave you could possibly have.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 19, 2011)

blazheirio889 said:


> To be fair Golurk is probably the coolest Fly slave you could possibly have.


True that.  Why is it that giant blue flying robot golems are so awesome?  Oh yeah, that's right, it's because they're GIANT BLUE FLYING ROBOT GOLEMS!!!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 19, 2011)

I see all this HM stuff from an unusual point of view and the ones of my Pokémon with HM moves get the strongest because I almost always carry them with me.
My starter always knows Cut.
Sometimes, however, the strangest thing is the feelings I have towards the Pokémon:
In Gold, the one with Fly was Crobat (Yes, _that_ Crobat). In Sapphire, the first Water-type I caught was a Marill, so I made it my universal Water HM guy. One day I realized that I had to get an Azurill because of the Pokédex. My Azumarill was male, so I had to catch a female Marill. And... You know, I tend to release my Pokémon when I have more Pokémon of a family that has only one available final stage (available to me, and in Gold, this unavailability includes the ones which require using elemental stones that I have already used on someone else) and in these situations, I keep the baby. The Azurill already knew two of the three HM moves when he hatched. When he evolved into Marill, I went to the Move Relearner to make him remember Rollout, the only one of his father's moves that wasn't a HM. Later, I used the third Water HM on him. I think I had feelings of guilt for releasing one of my most important Pokémon, so there was an emotional side to making him know the same four moves.
There is another interesting fact related to my Sapphire version. Yes, I know it's because there are three Water HMs in RSE and two in DPP and it's reversed with th  rock-related ones. But in Sapphire, my Aggron knows both Strength and Rock Smash, and in Diamond, the one with three HMs is Graveler while Buizel has two.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 19, 2011)

blazheirio889 said:


> To be fair Golurk is probably the coolest Fly slave you could possibly have.


Tropius would like to have a word with you but is too busy flying me around and ending both world hunger and scurvy.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 19, 2011)

Lugia and Typhlosion currently.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Apr 19, 2011)

I tend to just use Tropius and Bibarel, actually. Catch 'em in Platinum, trade 'em over, easy.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 19, 2011)

Blastoise said:
			
		

> Tropius would like to have a word with you but is too busy flying me around and ending both world hunger and scurvy.


agreed; there are few things more badass than flying around on a diplodocus and eating fruit whenever you feel like it.

I tend to just use whatever's on my team for HMs until I can erase them later.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 19, 2011)

I used a Mew as one but then I realised there aren't move deleters in Gen 1


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 19, 2011)

Blastoise said:


> Tropius would like to have a word with you but is too busy flying me around and ending both world hunger and scurvy.


Now even compared to Golurk, Tropius is an amazing pokemon & to do that is a CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY.

I hope you're happy with yourself.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 19, 2011)

I used my shiny Gyarados in Soul Silver for Surf, Whirlpool and Waterfall.

Right now I'm using a Swanna for Fly, Surf, and Dive.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 19, 2011)

Gyarados, Tropius, and sometimes my starter without realizing it. One time in my sapphire, my Sceptile knew strength, rock smash, cut, and leaf blade. Oh! I often also inadvertently (because its better than that) use breloom as an HM slave.

I, for the record, have never used Bibarel as an HM slave. I did use mew once though.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 19, 2011)

tropius + wailmer covered all hms in rse.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 19, 2011)

My friend used RESHIRAM for an HM slave.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 19, 2011)

Wargle said:


> My friend used RESHIRAM for an HM slave.


I don't get it how is this an issue.


----------



## Diz (Apr 19, 2011)

I just share HM's around the party, and usually it works out that at least one pokemon on my team can learn one HM.

I use a Rattatta for my slave with rock smash and cut. My Noctowl knows fly, Feraligatr knows surf, Dragonite knows waterfall, I taught my Magmar rock climb and Ampharos knows strength. I'm not sure what I'm going to do for flash and whirlpool yet though.


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 19, 2011)

Wargle said:


> My friend used RESHIRAM for an HM slave.


I did too. Those boulders were no match for CHUCKNORIS.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 20, 2011)

Ruby: Wailord (it kind of helped for the Regis) Abra and Aron to cover most things. Can't remember what my flyer is though. I think it might be a Level 100 Tropius off Colosseum, but I may have another that I don't use to beat up the E4.
Emerald: Tropius and Golduck.
Diamond/Platinum: Tropius and Bibarel
White: There's a Watchog that has cut and strength, an Unfezant that knows fly, and a Panpour I got off the GTS has the water HMs (I haven't used Dive or Waterfall at all yet)

Usually I have at least one water and one flying type on my team that have Surf and Fly, and I can usually find at least one more move I don't need, so I'm sure there's at least one pokémon with a combination of Cut/Strength/Rock Smash/Waterfall/Dive/Rock Climb somewhere.


----------



## Lili (Apr 20, 2011)

I always use Pelipers and Wingulls as HM slaves.  I usually teach them Surf, Fly, Dive, Waterfall... etc...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 20, 2011)

Chinchou makes a nice HM slave in RSE. It can learn Surf, Waterfall, Dive, and Flash.


----------



## H-land (Apr 21, 2011)

Though not its normal specialty,
I have found that Skarmory
Is a good choice for HM slave
When my teams are so water based.
It can learn Cut, and it learns Fly.
It can even learn defog, and why,
If darkness ever blocks my way,
It's got Flash, so I'll be okay!
It also works for smashing rocks,
But I really don't do that a lot.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 21, 2011)

My Samurott. (Dive,  Strength, Waterfall, Surf.)


----------



## Professor Wesker (Apr 22, 2011)

My Wailord in Emerald accidentally became one. He knew Surf, Waterfall, Strength, and Ice Beam as his only non-HM move. I feel so bad, that's a lot of wasted potential right there.


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 25, 2011)

By the end of Diamond, My Torterra had become an HM slave... I felt so bad..


----------



## Deitatus (May 7, 2011)

I used Mew once. I got a glitched up Magikarp capable of learning any more in Sapphire. I used that until I brought to my Pearl and it was a bad egg. Now I use my Carracosta and Ferrothorn.

Careful, I heard theres abolitionists freeing the HM slaves.


----------

